# Re-hubbing



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

Long story short I have a really tuned 4 blade powertech that fits a 30 evinrude, or 14 tooth spline shaft. I just recently repowered to a 30 Suzuki, but the new motor is a 10 tooth spline. I really like the performance of the prop and there’s absolutely nothing wrong with it, is it easy to re-hub it, or should I sell it and start over from scratch??


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

If it's a pressed in hub, most prop shops will rehub it for about $75. But if the gear ratio or torque curve of your new motor is substantially different from your old one, the prop may not perform as magically as it once did.


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

NealXB2003 said:


> If it's a pressed in hub, most prop shops will rehub it for about $75. But if the gear ratio or torque curve of your new motor is substantially different from your old one, the prop may not perform as magically as it once did.


Ah got it, I would presume I could look all of that information up?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Yep. I'd start with comparing the max recommended rpm and gear ratio of the two motors. Should be in the spec sheets for each.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A good prop shop can re-hub a prop in ten minutes.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

OMC is the red headed stepchild of props. The press in hub props won't "interchange" another O/B brand, and vice versa.


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

RJTaylor said:


> OMC is the red headed stepchild of props. The press in hub props won't "interchange" another O/B brand, and vice versa.


Damn! Thanks for the info, guess I’m starting from scratch!


----------

